# SHOW ME THE TRUE BUILDERS TOPIC.



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Lay it low has reached an all time low. I know there are hard times and family problems, but come on I see more post and topics of bullshit taking over this forum. I been building like crazy but don't post shit cause it's all talk and no building in here. There are a few homies from the M.C.B.A. who are building and showing progress, handle your buisness my brothers. I can't wait till we get our web forum up, so at least I know there will be building going on there. 

Say what you wan't but that's just how I feel. If people would build like they bullshit or talk shit, they would have a ton of bad ass rides done.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

got a few projects going waiting on some supplies still ran my self out of some stuff, but ill be cranking again here shortly


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

you know what i have been working on just cant post any pics till its done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 12 2009, 06:33 PM~15648652
> *Lay it low has reached an all time low. I know there are hard times and family problems, but come on I see more post and topics of bullshit taking over this forum. I been building like crazy but don't post shit cause it's all talk and no building in here. There are a few homies from the M.C.B.A. who are building and showing progress, handle your buisness my brothers. I can't wait till we get our web forum up, so at least I know there will be building going on there.
> 
> Say what you wan't but that's just how I feel. If people would build like they bullshit or talk shit, they would have a ton of bad ass rides done.
> *



i agree 100% i have about 20 thing im working on and i just posted abut 30 in my builds.. 

lets see some building pep..


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

3 replies and 21 views already, Exactly what I was talking about.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 12 2009, 06:33 PM~15648652
> *Lay it low has reached an all time low. I know there are hard times and family problems, but come on I see more post and topics of bullshit taking over this forum. I been building like crazy but don't post shit cause it's all talk and no building in here. There are a few homies from the M.C.B.A. who are building and showing progress, handle your buisness my brothers. I can't wait till we get our web forum up, so at least I know there will be building going on there.
> 
> Say what you wan't but that's just how I feel. If people would build like they bullshit or talk shit, they would have a ton of bad ass rides done.
> *



you talkin to me biggz. you wanna fight or what. lol. 

but yes i feel the same way you do. but i cant say shit cause i dont build much. like i should be. NO EXCUSES ON MY END. :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 12 2009, 05:48 PM~15648796
> *3 replies and 21 views already, Exactly what I was talking about.
> *


I guess this is another one of those bullshit posts. And what does 21 views have to do with it, they are views and not posts. you are notorious for talking out of your ass. After they black balled you from the NNL, you said you were going to get a show together that was going to put them to shame..... well what happened to that.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

link to what ive been dowing

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=29&t=337903


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Nov 12 2009, 07:03 PM~15648934
> *I guess this is another one of those bullshit posts. And what does 21 views have to do with it, they are views and not posts. you are notorious for talking out of your ass. After they black balled you from the NNL, you said you were going to get a show together that was going to put them to shame..... well what happened to that.
> *


We did have a show, It was the lower left coast. Everything I say, I do. As for talking shit, I back it up too.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i have been slacking ...just got different schedule at work like 3 months ago ...now im working early morn till like 4-5pm ...and just enjoying family time 

get to see my wife and daughter when i get home 

and everyday now when i get off work i go to see my son and shoot b ball , throw football or somethin ,,, for like 1-2 hours ..which is nice since he dont live with me 

i gotta spend time with family as much as i can , cuz soon as other manager is better i get thrown back to nights ..and dont get to see them much 

bout got this one done ...turned out sloppy to me ..


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

im buildn right now but not shown anything. i got no excuses but one. no pc unit if had one ill be postn my pics all the time like i did b4. but like biggs said STOP THE BULLSHITING AND GET TO BUILDN. my 2 on this


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

BODINE fam is first


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

dunno about all you other fuckers, but ive got my "build mood" back. After all kinds of messed up shit goin on this year, my only real escape is building! I hardly post my builds anymore, cause like Biggs said..... too much shit talkin etc.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 12 2009, 07:28 PM~15649202
> *im buildn right now but not shown anything. i got no excuses but one. no pc unit if had one ill be postn my pics all the time like i did b4. but like biggs said STOP THE BULLSHITING AND GET TO BUILDN. my 2 on this
> *


Its all good Pancho. they are the ones who will get all but hurt, and their panties in a bundle by this. If the shoe fits they can wear it.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 12 2009, 07:18 PM~15649087
> *i have been slacking ...just got different schedule at work like 3 months ago ...now im working early morn till like 4-5pm ...and just enjoying family time
> 
> get to see my wife and daughter when i get home
> ...


But at least you try, and when you do you add to this forum of model car builders.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

I will take pics of the vette I am workin on tonight. I lost the motivation for a bit but it is coming back. I have actually been pretty busy this year with builds. Everything in my thread has been done this year. 1 year 17 builds and they got better as time went by. Moved from AZ to CA, bout to go bankrupt, and down to 1 fuckin car now. Shit is tough but the Mojo is flowin with buildin again. Be back soon to post pics.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Wassup? u gonna do a drive by to check if i"m building????

:biggrin: 


u know why I haven't been posting progress pics.......can't post pics if the rides aren't mine........


just have to get down and finish some stuff up.....after Victorville no more show for me for awhile so I can get stuff done and put some pics up.......


This 63 back on the table to get some more work done.....










and you know the 65 Impala coming out for 2010........


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 12 2009, 07:44 PM~15649424
> *Wassup? u gonna do a drive by to check if i"m building????
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


No. cause I know your building, and attend most of the shows. :biggrin: And dam that 65 is going to be sweet.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

BROTHER BIGGS I'M TRING TO GET BACK TO IT ! I GOT 1 NEW BUILD DONE ! THE BUG FOR THE VICTORVILLE BUILDOFF AND HAVE A TON OF PROJECTS ON THE BENCH !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*Top Teaser !*


























THATS WHAT I GOT ON MY BENCH AS WE SPEAK !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Now i know im a lower member of this hobby, but i build almost everyday. Just got the wild bug and it takes more time to build customs. 

70 monte wagons ive been workin on. One 4 door lowrider and one 2door rod. 









this has taken alot of my time. A 49 merc and a 55 chevy panel i cut and combined. 









and that ultranomaderelmino i built took awhile for me to complete.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I'VE BEEN BUILDING AND TRYING TO CAST SOME SHIT. I JUST FINISHED MY REPLICA PORSCHE LAST NIGHT. NOW I'M DOING MY 2 BUILDOFF CARS. I HAVENT BEEN POSTING PICS LATELY BECAUSE WHEN I DO PEOLPE LOOK BUT THEY DONT SAY ANYTHING. SO I FIGURED I WOULD WAIT A WHILE.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MAY LASTEST FINISH FOR THE M.C.B.A. FAMILY 

_VW RAT ROD BASKET CASE !_


























































































































































I KNOW MY HANDS ARE A LITTLE TIED UP WITH MY TWIN'S BUT I BEEN TRING TO KEEP AT THE BENCH AND BUILD WHEN I GET THAT CHANCE !


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 12 2009, 06:31 PM~15649230
> *BODINE fam is first
> *



:yes:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Nov 12 2009, 09:00 PM~15649632
> *I'VE BEEN BUILDING AND TRYING TO CAST SOME SHIT. I JUST FINISHED MY REPLICA PORSCHE LAST NIGHT. NOW I'M DOING MY 2 BUILDOFF CARS. I HAVENT BEEN POSTING PICS LATELY BECAUSE WHEN I DO PEOLPE LOOK BUT THEY DONT SAY ANYTHING. SO I FIGURED I WOULD WAIT A WHILE.
> *


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I build 2 or 3 days a week depending on my work schedule, but I am always posting progress.
A little something Im tryin to get done here soon. As seen in my build thread


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Nov 12 2009, 08:00 PM~15649632
> *I'VE BEEN BUILDING AND TRYING TO CAST SOME SHIT. I JUST FINISHED MY REPLICA PORSCHE LAST NIGHT. NOW I'M DOING MY 2 BUILDOFF CARS. I HAVENT BEEN POSTING PICS LATELY BECAUSE WHEN I DO PEOLPE LOOK BUT THEY DONT SAY ANYTHING. SO I FIGURED I WOULD WAIT A WHILE.
> *



if thats why you build then youre building 4 the wrong reson.. you should build 4 you


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 12 2009, 09:13 PM~15649813
> *if thats why you build then youre building 4 the wrong reson.. you should build 4 you
> *


its nice to have someone say something once in a while though.... or at least to keep your topic on the first page for a day.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

i know that


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 12 2009, 08:16 PM~15649844
> *its nice to have someone say something once in a while though.... or at least to keep your topic on the first page for a day.
> *


i hear that, but like homie said, i dont build for anyone else. I dont care if they look and reply or look and leave. Most people that do reply talk shit or try to tell ya how to build it or what they would do differently, so who cares if they reply or just look.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOK AT MY STATS ! THESE ARE MY TOP 3 TOPICS ! 
MINIDREAMS WORK BENCH ! REPLIES 837 VIEWS 24,550 

Minidreams NEW SCHOOL OF MODELING ! REPLIES 374 VIEWS 17,024 

MINIDREAM INC. DISPLAY CASE ! REPLIES 675 VIEWS 24,125 

TON'S OF VIEWS AND A HANDLE FULL OF REPLIES BUT I STILL SHARE ! I JUST ENJOY WHAT I DO. I DON'T NEED OTHERS TO COMMENT TO KNOW I AM ENJOYING MY HOBBY ! WEATHER I GET A REPLY OR NOT I STILL KEEP POSTING WHAT I DREAM UP AND WORK ON JUST IN HOPES I KEEPS SOMEONE ELSE MOTIVATED TO STAY BUILDING ALSO !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 12 2009, 10:24 PM~15649899
> *i hear that,  but like homie said,  i dont build for anyone else. I dont care if they look and reply or look and leave.  Most people that do reply talk shit or try to tell ya how to build it or what they would do differently, so who cares if they reply or just look.
> *


 :twak: :thumbsdown: I WAS TRING TO HELP ! :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 12 2009, 08:30 PM~15649951
> *LOOK  AT  MY  STATS !  THESE  ARE  MY  TOP  3  TOPICS !
> MINIDREAMS WORK BENCH !  REPLIES 837 VIEWS 24,550
> 
> ...



thats wright


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

I build whenever I get some tyme...even if its jus a few mins. Heres wat I got....

















These are next on the table


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Goddammit that GMC got some fuckin shine to it bro


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

trucks r lookin good bro cant wait to see that courie done and that chevy truck looks sick bro awsome work comein from u


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Nov 12 2009, 08:04 PM~15650332-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie I appreciate that


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I ONLY BUILD FOR MYSELF, BUT WHAT I WAS SAYING IS I HAVENT BEEN POSTING PICS BECAUSE ITS SEEMS LIKE A WASTE OF TIME. I SUCK AT TAKING PICTURES SO I JUST KEEP BUILDING. I DONT CARE IF ANYONE SEE THEM, BUT IT IS NICE TO GET SOME RESPONSE. I'VE BEEN BUILDING SINCE I WAS 5 AND NEVER SHOWED OR TALKED TO ANY OTHER BUILDERS TILL THIS YEAR. SO PEOPLE NOT SEEING MY WORK HAS NEVER BOTHERED ME. BUT HERES MY SPOT AND SOME STUFF I'VE BEEN DOING LATELY.



















































































AND A FEW OTHER THINGS BUT I'VE BEEN BUSY. :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

looks like u been really busy homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 12 2009, 08:32 PM~15649978
> *:twak:  :thumbsdown: I  WAS  TRING TO HELP  ! :biggrin:
> *


mini, i wasnt talkin about u. U dont just say we should have done this or that, u actually pull out a kit and show us up with what we should have done. :biggrin: 

And if ur refuring to the post where u said i should have put windows in the panel,,,,,,, beileve me, i wish i was a better builder cause that would be done.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's what I've got on my bench.
Chevy SSC








1967 Pro-Touring Chevelle








1972 "LaydOut" Chevy Pick-Up
















This project is stalled at the moment.For a few reasons.
1arts
2:Lack of inspiration.
3.Wondering if I bit off more than I bargained for.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i want that 2dr wagon 




nice work


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 12 2009, 11:14 PM~15650447
> *looks like u been really busy homie
> *



A LITTLE!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im pullin my weight in the south i hope...got a good sized model show happening Saturday, so ill be reppin for 3 car clubs...

newest venture--bagged, bodydropped (to the bodykit), and a widebody kit (thanks tonioseven)


















99.9% done

































done with a new set of shoes

















both in due process..the crewzer will have paint soon ( i got a new airbrush)--daddy got a brand new gun!
















:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Had to re-think the rear end on the 55 since it is full custom. the other rear end was too stock, so I decided to go with this one. Thanks for all the reference pics Santiago.  This is what I have been doing tonight. Should all be done tonight. The rear end that is.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thats goin to be sick biggs


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 12 2009, 08:27 PM~15650629
> *Had to re-think the rear end on the 55 since it is full custom. the other rear end was too stock, so I decided to go with this one. Thanks for all the reference pics Santiago.  This is what I have been doing tonight. Should all be done tonight. The rear end that is.
> 
> 
> ...


Insane homie as always


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 12 2009, 09:31 PM~15650686
> *thats goin to be sick biggs
> *


Thanks bro. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

well with the baby takein up ALOT of my time, and not haveing a bench really to post up , sit down and get busy, i break out some shit from time to time at the diningroom table and plot .



it may take me some time to get something done, but im always tryin to work on something  


heres what im plotin on as of right now  

and you will see this done in the future


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats ^^ what he said. Looks awesome

I may be doing something jacked up soon, but without tires :0

Such as:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTDNLUzjkpg

or something similar :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

IM ALWAYS BUILDING AND BUSTIN SHIT OUT....I JUST FINISHED THIS LASTNITE, ILL HAVE BETTER PICS TOMMOROW,THANX TO THE THE HOMIE FRAME DRAGGER FOR THE HOOK UP ON THE CUSTOM FRAME!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 12 2009, 08:51 PM~15650952
> *IM ALWAYS BUILDING AND BUSTIN SHIT OUT....I JUST FINISHED THIS LASTNITE, ILL HAVE BETTER PICS TOMMOROW,THANX TO THE THE HOMIE FRAME DRAGGER FOR THE HOOK UP ON THE CUSTOM FRAME!
> 
> 
> ...


Dam Mark that dakota looks badass bro. Nice to c my frame under a finished truck :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 12 2009, 08:55 PM~15651012
> *Dam Mark that dakota looks badass bro. Nice to c my frame under a finished truck  :biggrin:
> *


THANX BRO,BUT THANK YOU FOR MAKIN MY TRUCK LOOK GOOD ALL LAYED OUT!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 12 2009, 06:38 PM~15649331
> *Its all good Pancho. they are the ones who will get all but hurt, and their panties in a bundle by this. If the shoe fits they can wear it.
> *


 OH OK


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Got the rear end all done. This is it for the night.  

All the progress pics are looking good fellas.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I just finshed up the Mustang lastnight and tonight I've got a '61 Impala on the bench I'm cutting open. Once thats done I've got a '63 I'll be building.










I've slowed down some trying to make my builds cleaner and more detailed, so thats why I haven't been getting much out.

As far as other people not making comments, I don't care if they do or don't, but, I also agree that it's nice to get some "at a boys" for something that you've been working on.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 12 2009, 10:40 PM~15651668
> *I just finshed up the Mustang lastnight and tonight I've got a '61 Impala on the bench I'm cutting open. Once thats done I've got a '63 I'll be building.
> 
> 
> ...


Dam bro this ride is clean, and look's like real metal.


----------



## Gamemann (Jul 22, 2009)

I Agree I have not been a member that long and when i first joined i could not stop looking at all the new builds to me but after a while a lot of the post started looking like a chat room . anyway here are some of my Builds


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Bench is a mess trying to get these rides wrapped up...not gonna make the Victorville deadline, but it deff got me going on them....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 12 2009, 10:40 PM~15651668
> *As far as other people not making comments, I don't care if they do or don't, but, I also agree that it's nice to get some "at a boys" for something that you've been working on.
> *


yea sometimes it is. But on this site, that rarely happens besides the same few people that reply. 

When the o lady built that 300c. She was kinda shocked that noone really replyed. She hasnt really messed with one after that. I guess she was lookin for that support to keep her going. I told her its either people are intimated by a female showing them up that they didnt reply or just
the mer fact that most people dont reply if its not a lowrider, cause to some people on here just cause this is layitlow, thats all we can build is lowriders.


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

HERES WHAT I GOT ON THE BENCH


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

I'm still building just haven't gotten around to posting much. I'm in the middle of redoing my master bedroom so that I can be back in it before Christmas on top of working 40-60 hours/week to have the extra $$ for a decent one. So in the midst of that I am currently working on a 2' square tv tray. I've been working on this for the wagon buildoff on LDC.

















































phil


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

THIS IS THE GARBAGE I HAVE IN THE TABLE
























































FINISH THIS ONE AND A FEW MORE


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

I HAVE A FEW BUILDS GOING ON. THEIR NOT LOWRIDERS SO I REALLY DON'T POST HERE. I POST THEM ON THE OTHER SITES WHERE ANY TYPE OF IS WELCOME.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

Aah bullshit , we build everything here....


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

A FEW MORE I HAVE FINISH, AND A PRO MOD CHASSIS FOR A 55 CHEVY


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 13 2009, 02:31 AM~15652965
> *Aah bullshit , we build everything here....
> *


NOT AS MANY OF YOU AS U THINK. BECAUSE THERES A FEW OF US ON OTHER SITES TOO.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i know i havent been building :ugh: 
i have spent all my free time drawing/painting/playing with photoshop and trying to learn how to tattoo....properly 

i got the bug to bust out a new kit the other night but my shit is all packed up for another move :around: 
a couple weeks and you will see me posting up again :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

im kinda new to lil, this is my first build for the web site, but this is what i got on my table, i am not far from the finish line, just got some paint and a few other things to finish and im done with it.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I've been busy with other stuff lately. School 8am-4pm, then training 5pm-8pm, then tired as fuck, then shitloads of homework and day is over with no modeling, and it is like that every day :uh: .
Right now I'm building 63 Impala, but I have compressor in countryside and I only can paint in weekends, this weekend I cant go there, got business to take care of(one of them is getting AMT's Firebird GTA from customer who would like me to build it for him), so i have to wait another week to lay down some crazy airbrushing. Hoping to get package with 94 Impala from *85 biarittz* soon :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 12 2009, 10:27 PM~15650629
> *Had to re-think the rear end on the 55 since it is full custom. the other rear end was too stock, so I decided to go with this one. Thanks for all the reference pics Santiago.  This is what I have been doing tonight. Should all be done tonight. The rear end that is.
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! THANKS TEACHER!! YOU DO GREAT WORK AS ALWAYS!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Good to see some nice rides being built. Keep up the good work fellas.


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 13 2009, 12:50 PM~15656293
> *Good to see some nice rides being built. Keep up the good work fellas.
> *


this topic must be all me then!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 12 2009, 11:40 PM~15651666
> *Got the rear end all done. This is it for the night.
> 
> All the progress pics are looking good fellas.
> ...


 :0 WICKED TEACHER!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Nov 13 2009, 01:52 PM~15656307
> *this topic must be all me then!
> *


YES PEACHES!! IT'S ALL YOU!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

HAVEN'T HAD A CHANCE TO GET BACK TO BUILDING SINCE I LOVE MY NEW JOB AND MAKING BANK! BUT IT WILL GET FINSHED SOMETIME SOON! I THINK I'M GOING TO TAYLOR IT TO MY "SOO BADD" TRUCK WITH THE COLOR SCEME AND GO ALL OUT ON IT AS A "S P L" CUSTOM BAGGED VAN. SO HERE A FEW PICS SO FAR


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

here what ive been workin on


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice seeing all these finshed and ***. Lookin' good everyone!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya ive got some projects in the making and ill try to post more pics as i go along with each build...gotta get the building on .. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

*SO WHEN IS A M.C.B.A. SITE GONNA UP BIGGS ?*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 13 2009, 07:26 PM~15659512
> *SO WHEN IS A M.C.B.A. SITE GONNA UP BIGGS ?
> 
> 
> ...


X2..... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 13 2009, 09:21 PM~15660477
> *X2..... :biggrin:
> *


Undercovercoverimpala is working on that right now. It won't be long.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I BUILD NOT BULLSHIT... :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 13 2009, 11:29 PM~15660534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Interior lookin good bro.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 13 2009, 09:29 PM~15660534
> *I BUILD NOT BULLSHIT... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Dam bro that was fast. looking good. :0 
And to all the other builders, all your rides are looking good.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

just a few


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Got all the nuts & bolts in there place. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 14 2009, 02:14 AM~15662079
> *Got all the nuts & bolts in there place.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


VERY SWEET! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 14 2009, 03:17 AM~15662088
> *VERY SWEET! :biggrin:
> *


X2 that is bad ass!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

got a few built this year and a few more projects on the bench. wish i would have more time than i do, but try to make the best of what i do have.

















a forever project


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

and newest project


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 13 2009, 06:26 PM~15659512
> *SO WHEN IS A M.C.B.A. SITE GONNA UP BIGGS ?
> 
> 
> ...


I hope to have it up By XMAS been really busy with other projects but i will have it up asap..................


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

well heres what i been workin on the last few days








i', cureently building the 51 with the carson, i used the truck body to test the color out, kandy red over solar gold, all H.O.K,the 51 fleetline was painted blue and i ended up using a cheap clear that made my paint crack, now i pay the difference of doin it all over again, i ain't trippin, i must learn from my mistakes.
so its back to primer.


hopin to shot the 51 kustom this week, and wash the hubcaps tonight after i get a new brush.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Nov 12 2009, 07:03 PM~15648934
> *I guess this is another one of those bullshit posts. And what does 21 views have to do with it, they are views and not posts. you are notorious for talking out of your ass. After they black balled you from the NNL, you said you were going to get a show together that was going to put them to shame..... well what happened to that.
> *


Yea it's me, (your favorite BS collage writer)  No I wont apalogize for not posting.
In your thread, I dont post anywhere near your thread's because I lack in my own confidence.. I sat at the table next to you guys! And I am still patting myself on the back because of that....but at the same time I am saying to myself...
(motha fu%#a are you crazy? what were you thinking?) 
that was bigg's and guys from mcba! what's next UFC tryouts? I know how much you love my long letters :uh: but i have to address the 21 views issue tha laidframe brougt up...22 views and 2 or 3 reply's (picture or no picture) constitutes
the preasance of what I call looky loo's....and i may not even be a second rate builder..i might not qualify as a third rate builder? but I can say with pride and conviction...I do not belong, in the clan of looky loo's! Peace Biggs...oh can you tell me where in cali can I get (Make it suade)? and gold flockin?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 12 2009, 07:53 PM~15649542
> *BROTHER  BIGGS  I'M  TRING TO  GET  BACK  TO  IT !    I  GOT  1  NEW  BUILD  DONE  !  THE  BUG  FOR THE  VICTORVILLE BUILDOFF  AND  HAVE  A TON  OF  PROJECTS  ON THE  BENCH !
> 
> 
> ...


mini, I am warning you about that big body! :angry:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

this is what im messing with right now.  








and still doing some finall blending in on the firewall on the 64 chassis swap to the 61


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 12 2009, 09:53 PM~15649542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just wanted to update this topic to show i got the knife flying !


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice build commin out clean,alot of body mods


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 15 2009, 12:10 PM~15671075
> *Just wanted  to  update  this  topic  to  show  i got  the  knife  flying  !
> 
> 
> ...


All the builds and WIP are looking good homies. Keep up the good job. David the Elco is coming alone sweet bro. Don't sweat what anybody say's, but remember great minds think alike. The main thing is that everyone is building.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I got this kit to build, one dude asked me to build it because he has never built model cars and he thought I am skilled enough to do it. I'll see if he could show me pics of his 1:1 project Firebird, maybe going to build it replicia 
Right now working with engine.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I should have known better than to ask a question! After all who tha fuck am I
right...I am not a BALLER,, OR A RICH CONECTED FAMOUS GANGSTER.
i AM NOT EVEN A SECOND RATE BUILDER..but I am not a bully or a scared little 
looky loo...I asked 20 people 20 times about simple shit..(Make it suade)
and soime flockin flocking...but because i am unknowed and I aint posting some old bomb or some slammed truck with like 1.000 coats of clear, I get the silent treatmet...








okay for those who cant read hear are pictures...of what i am up to when i am not 
asking questions, that go unanswerd. I finshed the 67 modified a frame for a 76
caprice...put hinge's in the back and later the front of my 66 impala..I have been cutting and sanding and glueing and bathing cars' all week I have been trying to document
my work with the camera..as I go along...with a mini dv it is some time consuming shit...but I know how much people hear hate words... so I come back now with pictures....with very few words after this....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That looks sick Hydro!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

The engine is now fully complete.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 15 2009, 10:12 PM~15676329
> *The engine is now fully complete.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Dam that came out sick bro :biggrin:  Great work homie


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

engine looks sick biggs great work as always comin from the master


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 15 2009, 11:15 PM~15676363
> *engine looks sick biggs great work as always comin from the master
> *


 :0 :0 :0 X10!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks for the props my Brothers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

Motor looks good. You're doing a good job with the mill and lathe.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 15 2009, 10:49 PM~15676635
> *Thanks for the props my Brothers.
> *


No props needed my brother. U know ur a bad ass builder and u have nothing to prove. Keep setting the trend for the rest of us....  :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 16 2009, 12:08 AM~15676795
> *No props needed my brother. U know ur a bad ass builder and u have nothing to prove. Keep setting the trend for the rest of us....   :0  :0
> *


Thanks my brothers.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 16 2009, 12:12 AM~15676329
> *The engine is now fully complete.
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THAT IS CLEAN TEACHER!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 15 2009, 10:12 PM~15676329
> *The engine is now fully complete.
> 
> 
> ...


ENGINE CAME OUT BADASS BRO NICCE N CLEAN   

KINDALOOKS LIKE MINE BUT WITH OUT ALL MACHINE STUFF ON IT JUST PLAIN ONLY BUT EXACTLY LIKE THAT J/K BIGMAN. CAME OUT REAL SWEET BRO BIG PROPS HOMIE


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 16 2009, 08:12 AM~15676329
> *The engine is now fully complete.
> 
> 
> ...


Shit, this engine is clean!!!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 16 2009, 08:34 AM~15677633
> *Shit, this engine is clean!!!!
> *



X 2 awsome details


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 16 2009, 12:08 AM~15676795
> *No props needed my brother. U know ur a bad ass builder and u have nothing to prove. Keep setting the trend for the rest of us....   :0  :0
> *


x1fuckin thousand


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANKS GUYS.  

ALL THE RIDES ARE LOOKING AND COMING ALONG GOOD GUY'S, KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK. :biggrin: GOOD TO SEE THE HOMIES BUILDING AND KEEPING THIS HOBBY ALIVE.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

awesome work on the engine .... if only we could stick that into
this









id be halfway done! :biggrin: 

oh my newest on the bench :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 17 2009, 02:23 PM~15692963
> *awesome work on the engine ....  if only we could stick that into
> this
> 
> ...


I wish it was that easy to let go but, that engine has been a pain in the neck to build & finish.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I still need to rig up a master cylinder. and I feel some kind of body scrub or polish is needed,,,(still to sloppy with the glue but all in all I am alot more happy about her..) I call the 67..(Caldera/ anciant scorce)
sorry for writing so much..I'l save the noval for my own thread...
hears a peek of my oldie,,


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Rides are looking good homies.........


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 17 2009, 11:03 PM~15697564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a badd a$$ Impala !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 16 2009, 01:12 AM~15676329
> *The engine is now fully complete.
> 
> 
> ...




Biggs is that the new Chevy Crate motor from Summit racin' catalogue :biggrin: !





Bad a$$ bro !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 19 2009, 06:59 AM~15712566
> *Thats a badd a$$ Impala !
> *


 thanks Man


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Some thing come out of my shop a CADILLAC ESCALADE EXT DUALLY.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

finished the civette for the import build off. Been workin on the 2 door monte wagon. 
















got the 4 door monte and the le cab almost ready for paint after a swim in the pond. Gotta pick out some colors.


----------



## Marcos Cruz (May 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 15 2009, 11:12 PM~15676329
> *The engine is now fully complete.
> 
> 
> ...


This is badass bro!!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Nov 20 2009, 10:01 AM~15725445
> *Some thing come out of my shop a CADILLAC ESCALADE EXT DUALLY.
> 
> 
> ...


that is sick!!! if I were you, Id add the EXT "razor back" and send it to me :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 20 2009, 10:48 AM~15725893
> *finished the civette for the import build off. Been workin on the 2 door monte wagon.
> 
> 
> ...


all looking good brother.... but you cant say LE CAB and not show me pictures :biggrin: 

I gotta clear a bunch of projects off my bench so I can get working on my le cab!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I packed my shit, will have 3 days of painting in countryside :biggrin: . Hoping to paint 63 and make crazy patterns on it, then paint the firebird and if i have time then paint the 94 too :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

nothing here, just figuring out what type of rims for my civic buldoff..and what OTHER mods can be done on the outside--which isnt much more :biggrin: 

1 set

















2 set

















thinkin a frenched in antenna thats functional somewhere, and maybe a modded hood


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Nov 20 2009, 04:01 PM~15725445
> *Some thing come out of my shop a CADILLAC ESCALADE EXT DUALLY.
> 
> 
> ...


what a imagination.

that fucker is commin out nice, keep us posted.


----------



## bagds10 (Nov 19, 2009)

that escalade is awesome.... if only someone would do that in real life


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 20 2009, 03:40 PM~15729999
> *nothing here, just figuring out what type of rims for my civic buldoff..and what OTHER mods can be done on the outside--which isnt much more :biggrin:
> 
> 1 set
> ...


Fucker is lookin sick, just dont put BMW side vents on it. LOL


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 20 2009, 07:37 PM~15731625
> *Fucker is lookin sick, just dont put BMW side vents on it. LOL
> *


or Auto Zone side vent sticker vents!! LOL


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

All the rides are coming out very nice Homies. Keep up the good work. Badgas Nice save on the truck, you will have 2 for 2. I usually destroy one of them. Also thanks for the props on the Engine fellas, Im busted it's a crate Engine oh well I tried.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Nov 20 2009, 09:01 AM~15725445
> *Some thing come out of my shop a CADILLAC ESCALADE EXT DUALLY.
> 
> 
> ...


okay, i got my jaw off the floor now..... so what do u have planned to make the bed body lines match the cab?! i love this truck already!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 20 2009, 02:59 PM~15728576
> *that is sick!!! if I were you, Id add the EXT "razor back" and send it to me  :biggrin:
> *


I STARTED JUST PUT IT AWAY


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 20 2009, 11:59 PM~15733142
> *I STARTED JUST PUT IT AWAY
> 
> 
> ...


That belongs here !  And i got a package in the mail tommrow heading your way ! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 20 2009, 11:04 PM~15733197
> *That  belongs  here  !   And  i  got  a  package  in the  mail  tommrow  heading your  way !  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Got the Rims in yesturday, the only 2 set's of 4 of it's kind in the world. The Nomad is 80% done :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

DAMN ...NICE !!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 20 2009, 09:13 PM~15733352
> *Got the Rims in yesturday, the only 2 set's of 4 of it's kind in the world. The Nomad is 80% done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: speechless bro, thats jus plain sick


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 21 2009, 12:59 AM~15733142
> *I STARTED JUST PUT IT AWAY
> 
> 
> ...






dude! this is serious! :0


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 20 2009, 11:13 PM~15733352
> *Got the Rims in yesturday, the only 2 set's of 4 of it's kind in the world. The Nomad is 80% done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


The nomad is just plain sik Biggs.Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

^^^^^ that make 2 of us ^^^^^


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 20 2009, 10:59 PM~15733142
> *I STARTED JUST PUT IT AWAY
> 
> 
> ...


send me that fucker!!! I will put that ambulance in the mail tomoro with conf, and you send me that esca dually!! will go good with my master image customs 1st gen lade dually!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 20 2009, 10:13 PM~15733352
> *Got the Rims in yesturday, the only 2 set's of 4 of it's kind in the world. The Nomad is 80% done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats just BAD ASS Biggs!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 DDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 21 2009, 09:11 AM~15735159
> *:0 DDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!
> *


X2X2X2X2!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 21 2009, 12:13 AM~15733352
> *Got the Rims in yesturday, the only 2 set's of 4 of it's kind in the world. The Nomad is 80% done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn biggs you been busy amazing work there.cant wait to see it finished.
:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks Homies. I been building but not posting due to all the bullshiting going on. But thanks to the few who are still building and keeping the hobby alive Im back on.  I also wan't to thank Bob Black for helping me with The New M.C.B.A. web sight. I should be up and running in a week or two.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 21 2009, 01:58 PM~15738105
> *Thanks Homies. I been building but not posting due to all the bullshiting going on. But thanks to the few who are still building and keeping the hobby alive Im back on.    I also wan't to thank Bob Black for helping me with The New M.C.B.A. web sight.  I should be up and running in a week or two.
> *


good to hear!

Ill be building ALLOT mmore now that im makin paper again! sure helps to have cash to buy parts and such!

only thing is its cold season  sucks for painting. the shop that my buddy was letting me use, is no longer his. so as of now im shit outta luckk.

aside form workin on stuff for myself, ive been workin on stuff for all of us builders! some stuff that everyones been wanting for a minute


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

heres soem current builds i have goin on, right now i been focusing on my painting,since i hardly have time to paint or build(due to watching my son)i decided to do a lil painting on some current projects.

chevy luv is cleared and dryin-drag slot car
51 kustom,cleared and dryin
malibu ss-drag slot car,just painted a lil wile ago,still have to do some foil work.
51 coupe,-needs to be foiled and cleared,most likely be another drag slot car.

ne ways everything is shaping up lil by lil.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 21 2009, 12:58 PM~15738105
> *Thanks Homies. I been building but not posting due to all the bullshiting going on. But thanks to the few who are still building and keeping the hobby alive Im back on.    I also wan't to thank Bob Black for helping me with The New M.C.B.A. web sight.  I should be up and running in a week or two.
> *


Damn that is cool Jefe Good to have you back. The nomad is sick by the way :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Biggs this is one sick nomad homie! love it keep pics coming those some sick ass wheels and murals. :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice LOW

and all other rides been posted up are looking good


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 22 2009, 02:26 AM~15743201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  LOOKN GOOD BROTHER I LIKES IT ALOT


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger+Nov 21 2009, 01:22 AM~15733472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COLD BRO COLD :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Got 3 model cars painted, check my topic, I will upload more pics soon!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

SICK WORK ON THE TRE , THAT TOP LOOKS BAD ASS :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 22 2009, 03:26 AM~15743201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM LOVIN THOSE MONTES :thumbsup: AND THIS IS WHY







:biggrin: 







:biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Nov 29 2009, 09:03 AM~15811618
> *IM LOVIN THOSE MONTES  :thumbsup: AND THIS IS WHY
> 
> 
> ...


nice! I reall wish that I wouldnt have sold my 70' Monte!!!! I kick my ass everyday. It was a sick ride, all in primer, ready for paint, with a nasty 70 1/2 lt-1!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> Got the Rims in yesturday, the only 2 set's of 4 of it's kind in the world. The Nomad is 80% done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 24 2009, 11:21 AM~16077023
> *TTT
> *


ttt Frank by adding pics of you building something !


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 19 2009, 06:59 AM~15712566
> *Thats a badd a$$ Impala !
> *


for u guy's that don't konw this came out of my body&paint shop,then hydrohype toke it home and now u see what he done to it. GREAT JOB HYDROHYPE :biggrin:
[/img][/url]


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

I have been building. There are alot of progress builds in my topic and i am involved in a buildoff with mademan.And heres pics of one i just painted today.














































and 2 more im waiting for the clear to cure


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

i dont think im ever gonna finish this i sold the other one i made and Tonioseven has the other


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

modified the front and rear axle to lower the stance on this Revell '66 Chevelle wagon


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Dec 25 2009, 09:13 AM~16086213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I really like that idea doing graphics.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

I know, I know another project! lol but my gurl got me this last weekend.(ive been wanting one of these 4 a while

My camera was dead b4 i started cutting...


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

nice work i got one too but i wanna try for a 2 door


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Dec 25 2009, 10:03 PM~16091134
> *nice work i got one too but i wanna try for a 2 door
> *



i got another one and thats wat i wanna try for that one.i just dont know yet :uh:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 25 2009, 07:45 PM~16090032
> *I know, I know another project! lol but my gurl got me this last weekend.(ive been wanting one of these 4 a while
> 
> My camera was dead b4 i started cutting...
> ...


I want a resin one.


----------

